# What is this technique called???



## ash5150 (Jun 19, 2012)

Whilst looking at various photo techniques, I can across this picture, 

demonstrating cross processing. My question is, does anyone know what the border style is called? Or how one can achieve this look? Do you have to set it up before hand on your camera (I have a Nikon D90), or is there some way to add it in some form of editing software. Thanks for the help, this has truly been driving me batty.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2012)

If you read above here head there is a clue, it is shot on slide film there is no process that is just the edge of the film


----------



## Espike (Jun 19, 2012)

Or you can use Instagram and fake it like all the hipsters do.


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2012)

It's called *film photography *using 4x5 Fuji Velvia which won't fit in a D90, sorry. 

But you can shoot a normal pic with your D90 and add a black border in Photoshop with the words "FujiFILM Velvia RVP-501," etc. in the border and tell everybody you shot it with a Speed Graphic.

They'll be very impressed and think you are way cool.

(Just don't tell them that you don't know what a Speed Graphic is.)


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 19, 2012)

compur said:
			
		

> It's called film photography using 4x5 Fuji Velvia which won't fit in a D90, sorry.
> 
> But you can shoot a normal pic with your D90 and add a black border in Photoshop with the words "FujiFILM Velvia RVP-501," etc. in the border and tell everybody you shot it with a Speed Graphic.
> 
> ...



You could probably replicate it in Photoshop and to some extent LR pretty easily.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 19, 2012)

Do it right way with film because there is no substitute


----------



## Mot (Jun 19, 2012)

I prefer the Kodak notches. I've nearly cut myself on some of the Fuji ones! Having said that, the Velvia ones don't look particularly evil.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 19, 2012)

Espike said:


> Or you can use Instagram and fake it like all the hipsters do.


I thought all the true hipsters went lomo.

OP: Yes, you can fake it in Photoshop but it's much better to be totally retro and get some real film.


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> You could probably replicate it in Photoshop and to some extent LR pretty easily.



Yeah, then you could replicate a matted frame and hang it on a replicated wall and replicate people looking at it and praising your replicated film photography skills.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 19, 2012)

It's also included in the "borders" section of Perfect Effects, just without the film name.


----------



## Designer (Jun 19, 2012)

No doubt one can duplicate this look digitally, but why would anyone want to?  IMO, this is not a very good picture.  On several fronts.


----------

